# My R33 LM LTD... non edited pics



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello
Me and a friend of mine took a drive last sunday and found some great locations... these pics is just a small sample of them..enjoy.. I think they are very nice


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Love the pictures, second last picture is the best imo.... really shows the curves of the R33GTR


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

god that's nice! The best shape GTR IMO... and yours looks like a pristine example with v e r y nice wheels on it!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice...loving the nismo splitter... shame you weren't at Kennet's


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

The car and the pictures look great. You've captured a very moody atmosphere in the shots which is great.

A little constructive criticism; I think if there was a little more emphasis on the car itself i.e. more light on the car then it'd be superb, as the car as it stands looks fairly dark when compared to the background which is of a good exposure.

Nevertheless, they're very good and thanks for sharing them. What equipment were they taken with?


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks.. .yes the wheels was part of the reason I bought the car... 

yeah but it was a long drive in rainy wheather and for just an afternoon


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

they are taken with my friends canon camera... I will get some of the pics edited... so they are ekstra nice... have a friend who works with layout on a car magazine here in sweden... 

thanks for the advice


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Great looking, love the colour....

But I'm not exactly impartial:runaway:

Looks in brilliant condition.

What make is the front splitter?
It is non standard?:nervous: with no brake ducting:nervous:

Still gorgeous:clap::clap:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the weather was sooooo bad... nearly crashed 3 or 4 times on the motorway... it was like driving on a lake.. and it appears my hicas is playing up...every puddle we hit sent me sideways!! Tried resetting it but it didn't help.... think maybe the rack mounts may have gone like kismets..


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks

the front splitter is a 400R as is sideskirts 
Love the colour as well


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Its the nismo front splitter


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

could you whip the ducting off a standrd splitter??


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

I was out driving today... going sideways in every round about.. have to be gentle on the power


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Good grief you lot are quick at posting...

I was thinking of making ducting as the std is not that good.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R34, still think your car would look much better if you carefully peeled the c-pillar sticker off....stuck it to a cd case....and posted it to me....

just a thought !


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

there is brake ducts on the inner arches... 
fit right behind the splitter


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

haha no way... they are hard to find those stickers..


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Just a good quality hi res picture would do.

I could get some made, mine are not in a good condition!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

cleethorpes said:


> could you whip the ducting off a standrd splitter??


yes you can


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R34 lover... said:


> I was out driving today... going sideways in every round about.. have to be gentle on the power


it's a bit worrying when it happens when driving in a straight line... also the car just seemed really really vague... I had the wheels alligned last week...not sure what they did but ..it's not right.. 

They didn't charge me though as they forgot to align the wheels from scratrch (steering went more one way than the other) so not like I can take it back and complain..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

SimonF27 said:


> Just a good quality hi res picture would do.
> 
> I could get some made, mine are not in a good condition!


I've got a pictur off a guy on here... asked him to take it with a ruler next to it as I have zero stickers and it really upsets me...

my brother did send me some magnetic signs from japan.. arrived today.. but the elderly driver and new driver signs are not quite the chequered flag I'm after..


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

I can get a hi res picture for u guys


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers....that would be great.... Simon... if you can find somewhere that will make them please let me know the price and I'll get the cash to you.. I couldn't find anywhere.. they all said it would need to be silk screen printed and would cost a bomb.. they said you can't simply print them as you can't print white?

heres the pic that nori41 was kind enough to send me:


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

Magnificent


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Wish i had held out for an LM edition after these pics. Truly stunning my friend.


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

If you can get a high res picture to me I'll see what I can do.

I don't know until we try.
I'll pm you with my e-mail.

And Cleethorpes I'll keep you informed.
I've priced up originals as well and they are stupidly expensive.
We'll try some vinyls and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

stunning pictures!

i sooo nearly bought an LM.

i have to admit wouldnt have been gutted if i did!

really nice car


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I would gave to say it is my favourite colour...


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful looking GTR mate!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> I would gave to say it is my favourite colour...


im still a fan of my colour over it  obviously haha


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Probably are fewer reds than lm's...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

SimonF27 said:


> If you can get a high res picture to me I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I don't know until we try.
> I'll pm you with my e-mail.
> ...


Give me a shout aswell if you get these done. Been after a set for ages.

R34Lover- car looks awesome


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Great pictures of a beautiful R33 GT-R


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That 2nd picture looks like some kind of Forza 3 game cover don't you think!?


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

sweet car, looks great in the last pic


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

not quite as impressive... taken in my Garden.... not allowed to drive it... not legal yet 

:-(


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

LM's are just so cool.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

L to the mutha******* M homeboy:smokin:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

cleethorpes

change your indicators to white...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the side ones are now white.....old photo.. a friend got them for me really cheap... can't remember the shop but they where 26 quid I think... they didn't have the front ones though.. I will get them.. please forgive me R34..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

any news on that high res c pillar sticker picture????

just noticed you can see my spare play thing in the garage... can you guess what it is yet?...(in a kinda Rolf Harris voice)


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Cool R33 & nice pic's


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*to pics more*


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

high res pic of sticker....c'mon..... we need to get them..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice...one day my car will also experience the freedom of the countryside..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R34 lover... said:


> cleethorpes
> 
> change your indicators to white...


I've sorted the sides.... can't find anywhere that sells the fronts..


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

iceager said:


> Love the pictures, second last picture is the best imo.... really shows the curves of the R33GTR


+1


That pic kicks a*s. Great car mate, love LM'S


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

yes yes.. I will get my friend to take it


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice car, sick photos!!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

many times copied but never bettered, nice!


----------



## BoNZiE (Aug 19, 2009)

Love both the pictures and the car itself.
Absolutely stunning!


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

nice car mate


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

wish I coould get rid of the white one.....it's really hard to turn around in the garden..

:bawling:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'll happily trade you my GS300 for it ,lol


----------



## JD_R33 (Nov 4, 2009)

If I ask really, really, really nicely do you reckon I could get in on the c-pillar stickers deal with you guys as well?

Happy to pay of course, and I am down under so someone would need to post them to me, but keen as mustard to get my LM back to being an LM.

Cheers,
JD


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

That shouldn't be a problem...I still can't understand why the Japanese owner took them off.... Daft bugger!


----------



## JD_R33 (Nov 4, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> That shouldn't be a problem...I still can't understand why the Japanese owner took them off.... Daft bugger!


Cool, thanks. Yep, got me stuffed too - maybe some people just think they look a bit tacky or something.

Was going to post a picture of mine in all it's stickerless glory, but I guess you've all seen enough LM's and I didn't want to hijack the thread.

If you could maybe PM me if there is any news on the stickers, that would be great.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

JD_R33 said:


> Cool, thanks. Yep, got me stuffed too - maybe some people just think they look a bit tacky or something.
> 
> Was going to post a picture of mine in all it's stickerless glory, but I guess you've all seen enough LM's and I didn't want to hijack the thread.
> 
> If you could maybe PM me if there is any news on the stickers, that would be great.


will keep you informed...still waiting for someone with a warm heart...to provide a high resolution picture....... perhaps r34lover.....


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

...a high res picture would be excellent....

:nervous:


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

nice pics i am defiantly going to change my trust splitter to the 400r kit now


----------



## JD_R33 (Nov 4, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> I've sorted the sides.... can't find anywhere that sells the fronts..


Maybe you could try Nissan?

Looks like they make the fronts in clear.......

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Clear Indicator Package Nismo - eBay Turn Signals, Lights, Indicators, Car Parts, Accessories, Cars, Bikes, Boats. (end time 28-Nov-09 22:49:01 AEDST)


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Great photographs nicely done.


----------



## JD_R33 (Nov 4, 2009)

SimonF27 said:


> ...a high res picture would be excellent....
> 
> :nervous:



Don't suppose this would do?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I already have that one.. Think it might not be quite good enough quality....


----------



## JD_R33 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fair enough, know that I think about it, I probably found it on here in the first place.

There's another guy over here with an LM, i'll see if he can get us a better shot.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

JD_R33 said:


> Fair enough, know that I think about it, I probably found it on here in the first place.
> 
> There's another guy over here with an LM, i'll see if he can get us a better shot.


you might have got it off my visitor messages page..


----------



## nismo 400 R N1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys Im from SAU and a LM owner.(pics at the bottom of this link my user name is GTR LM and used to be the same as my one here nismo 400R N1 Rare Skyline Register - Skylines Australia ) 
JD R33 sent me this way, telling me you guys needed the LM stickers?

I wont be putting a hi res image of the logo because its not fair to guys like me that paid nissan $110 for them,so guys can copy them and put them on their Gtst's, if you have a LM GTR dont be a tight arse and put fake shit on it pay the money and keep it real. You have an exclusive car so keep it exclusive.

If you guys would like i could try organise a group buy from nissan for the LM stickers, i bought some about 4-5 years ago as a spare pair, they cost $110 for the pair and needed to prove i owned the car( rego papers, current driver licence, chassis numbers) i just rocked up with the car to nissan made the process alot easier.
Now what ill do is get in contact with nissan here and see if they are willing to help you guys out, i can order them then deliver them to you guys via post or international courier, which ever you prefer.

So first step is to find out how many we need and then i'll go to nissan and we will see what can be done from there.

I will not be making any money on anyone, just doing it to help out a few guys.

You can either contact me on [email protected], SAU or here (but i do visit SAU more regularly so it would be your best bet to contact me) 


Cheers

Thraso


----------



## nismo 400 R N1 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is how they come, note the curve so it can be placed on the pillar and stuck on perfect the first time.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

It would be great if you could sort it out.. The reason we are trying to get copies is because we were informed Nissan no longer produce them...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Also.... Was told by my local vinyl shop that the set up alone would be about 200 quid..


----------



## nismo 400 R N1 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah it would not be cheap for these to get printed. 
Well its 12:25 am Sunday here in Sydney so sometime in the next week i will check with nissan and see what the deal is, hopefully all will be smooth sailing, and you guys can get your stickers.

Cheers 

Thraso


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the stickers are available from nissan


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

matty32 said:


> the stickers are available from nissan


Matty, could you contact Nissan and find out what the damage would be...

someone told me a while ago nissan didn't make them anymore... My brother lives in Japan...he doesn't speak the lingo and lives in a farm in the middle of nowhere...oh..and he can't drive....knows nothing about cars...he is unbelievably useless...

Cheers mate !


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

It would be great if you could sort it out.. The reason we are trying to get copies is because we were informed Nissan no longer produce them...

If it's of any help, Sumo Power got me a set when I had my LM, about £90 from memory. Had to replace after a valeter got over-excited!


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

I was told they were a lot more than £90.

If we can get the real deal for £90 for a pair I'm in.
The impression I got was more like £250:runaway:

If they are that much cheaper in OZ then if you're happy to help out OK...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard a pair went for 200 odd about 5 years ago.....


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

lubblypiccies


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

just reading on the aussie forum that the momo steering wheel was a factory option....any else heard this... I had one on mine... put it in my cupboard and replaced it with a nismo wheel...... it's a little bit bigger than the momo but ..... I don't care...


----------



## nismo 400 R N1 (Sep 8, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> just reading on the aussie forum that the momo steering wheel was a factory option....any else heard this... I had one on mine... put it in my cupboard and replaced it with a nismo wheel...... it's a little bit bigger than the momo but ..... I don't care...


Yeah i wrote that,I have one on my LM, they were an option, keep it they are rare


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like something might be happening..Japan have asked for proof I own the car..so I've emailed a photo of my registration doc, chasis plate..... and an assortment of photos(not sure why).....lets see where this leads.... I reckon a bulk purchase might only be possible with photos and reg doc copies from everyone who wants them.... seems like our downunder buddy said..they want proof of ownership of the ultra rare and bestest skyline...


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

I'm sure that can still be arranged if they are closer to the £90 mark...

Keep me informed, I was going to phone my local dealer today and didn't get round to it.:thumbsup:

I also have some contacts in OZ if they are cheaper there.
(or could we ask the guys on the Japan trip if that's cheaper? Just a thought).
Don't like being ripped off for what are at the end of the day just stickers.
But I'd prefer the real thing


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm dealing with a Nissan dealer in Osaka .. If they can't help then I reckon were stuffed..


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Oh...OK.:nervous:
I didn't appreciate you had gone to those lengths:bowdown1::bowdown1:

I'll wait quietly in the corner....


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hopefully tomorrow will bring good news... Yesterday ems delivered my new clutch pack.. Today finished a garage.. Tomorrow .. Confirmation of c pillar sticker availability for ultra rare and bestest skyline....

Fingers crossed...


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Any news on these stickers....


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

still waiting for a response..


----------



## nismo 400 R N1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply guys,ive been busy at work. 

Good news i can get the stickers for you guys:clap:, i will post more details after i get home from work.


----------



## nismo 400 R N1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok guys, now the guys at Nissan need the following things:

1- picture of the car 
2- copy of your current drivers licence
3- copy of your rego papers
4- Copy of your vin and chassis numbers

Ok the price has just slightly gone up since 2004-05 they around $140aus without postage(thats peanuts for you pommy poofs:blahblah:).

Dont post that stuff up here for your own safety reasons you can email them to me a [email protected] but before that happens we need to know how many people need these.

So how many guys need them altogether, I will only be doing this once so get in if you want them.

Cheers

Thraso


----------



## JD_R33 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in thanks, PM sent.

And for the UK lads - $140aud = approx $78gbp at the moment.


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

yes very nice, youv done very well to own that car i like it a lot


----------

